# New to Ironmag



## Jeyy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey everyone . I'm 38 , I've been lifting since 14 but didn't know what the hell I was doing until about 17 .

I've competed quite a bit over the years mostly in tested orgs . Stopped in 94 to concentrate on being a good husband and Dad .

Did my first NPC show in 07 and won my class and overall . Competed again in the NPC in 08 and won my class but missed the overall .

I was getting set to do the New Englands in Oct. but there is a huge mess regarding my "supps" 

I'm here to mostly read and learn (can never know too much) but have no probs helping out if anybody has any questions .


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



V/R
Chris


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  How awesome winning the over all.  Congrats


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 25, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2011)

Ya know, I started injecting my supps, and all of a sudden, in two years I magically blew up to 45lbs while staying the same lowered percentage of fat overall and now weigh in at 247....who knew special creatine had that effect???


----------



## longworthb (Aug 25, 2011)

lol gotta love the "creatine"


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## musclemeds (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Great stats!


----------



## mother (Aug 27, 2011)

hi


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

yo


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

welcome to the forum cant imagine what it must of felt like to win the overall outstanding


----------



## Jeyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## MTB81 (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 31, 2011)

welcome,im new to, from another board..no names..these guys seemed to be alright .so far no mr. im better than you types.or admins. with hidden agendas and self centered attitudes.have fun...


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------

